# 3D attendance low?



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

*Michigan 3D's*

Been to a few, and the attendance is real low. Good judge of the economy? Can't figure what else it could be...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Oklahoma and Texas*

Attendance has been good. Seems the ASA Pro ams has been holding its own this year as well.

Lots of shoots ever weekend in Oklahoma.
DB


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

It gets boring! Clubs around my area set the targets the same week after week. Same locations, same distances, they are predictable. It gets boring after a while!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Attendance has been good. Seems the ASA Pro ams has been holding its own this year as well.
> 
> Lots of shoots ever weekend in Oklahoma.
> DB


Inspite of high fuel costs.

Most, if not all the clubs around here, showed an increase this season. The general consensus for that has been due to them switching over to ASA affiliation over the past few years.

By "around here" I mean from west central to north eastern Texas.:wink:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

ASA national attendance is on the rise . Our clubs attendance is steady to increasing but we make sure that we create different set-ups as much as possible to keep the boredom low. We are still getting people to travel a couple of hours to our shoot.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*3d*

I am trying to get a Maryland ASA Triple Crown started for 2009. It is tough. There are several reasons. People do not want to drive due to fuel costs. The economy is poor so half of us don't have the time or the money. There is also the part that targets today are extremely cheat for everyone to buy. Many of us are getting small group of guys together and each of us are buying a few targets and setting up 30-40 target courses in our own backyards. cash shoots have dropped dramatically in the last several years. No one has the interest to travel as much today.

Just my take on things!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Our last shoot had 140 and a few shot twice to total 150 through range and this was during the biggie at Metropolis, Illinois, June 28 and 29. We figured with the gas crunch and general economy we should be thankful for 100 shooters. 

Club located at Canton, Illinois


----------



## longbeard99 (Mar 11, 2008)

*attendance*

Here in Monroe County Ky.We are just averaging 16 shooters per a shoot.Rent cost us $50/day on the park.Our club supports surrounding area clubs by going to there shoots,but we have very few that comes to ours.
The IBO State was held on the same course as our club shoots,I think they had 42 archers there.
We have done everything that we can think of to get shooters here.Maybe it will get better next year


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Our Club is a member of a 6 club coalition. Here in central NC things are strong. Our club has seen a definite increase in attendance this year. We have been between 50-100 shooters per shoot. Our coalition has seen increased attendance this year as well and I know in the mountains of NC there have been clubs with 200+ shooters. I think attendance is a regional thing. There is not one blanket diagnosis. Some places are struggling and others are flourishing. I am thankful we seem to be doing pretty good.


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

*3-d attendance low*

Several vendors have been talking about this.

We are courious as to what you think would increase attendance. Here are a few ideas but we want to hear yours!!

A new organization not ASA-IBO-NFAA
More regional shoots with a national shoot off
Same scoring system and rules within all organizations 
Use range finders
All known distance shoots
All unknown distance shoots
Shoot all the targets in a day
Shoot over 2-3 days more targets
All scores posted back in the tournament village on a tote board
targets mixed from different manufacturers to keep it more interesting
Shoot all pier groups
shoot with the pro's
Bigger pay backs

Tell us what idea you have that would make you more interested in going to the national tournaments.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

outback sports said:


> Several vendors have been talking about this.
> 
> We are courious as to what you think would increase attendance. Here are a few ideas but we want to hear yours!!
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me except the changing of brands of targets. Half of me says it would make it more diificult because you have to know the rings on SO many more targets, and the other half too darn much trouble to KNOW that many rings. Bigger paybacks would be GREAT. IBO gives less than $1 per shooter in class to 1st place winner. ASA gives more $ per shooter back, but they pay out WAY too many places. In the womens bowhunter in IL there were 73 shooters that's a total of $2190 in entry fees. First place won $277, but they paid back 15 places totaling $1637.00 pay out. If they only paid out the top 5 then there would be another $711 to spread out to the top 5. Lets face it, none of us compete in this sport to get rich, but it would be nice to at least have the opportunity to win your gas money back.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Our attendace is slowly growing mabey 3 or 4 new faces each shoot but we still have a tough time breaking 45-50 in a weekend


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Texas State ASA*

Had close to 300 shooters. All time high!
DB


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Had close to 300 shooters. All time high!
> DB


DB Needs to send some our way..........................:wink:

I think there ought to be more team & money shoots. Top 5 teams or shooters with a 45, 25, 15, 10. and 5 split after host club fees of course......


----------



## outback sports (Jul 12, 2008)

Why have shooters or friend of yours stopped going to national 3-d shoots


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

outback sports said:


> Why have shooters or friend of yours stopped going to national 3-d shoots


Around here that is not the case. We attended 2 ASA's lat year and are doing 3 this year and are probably going to do 4 next year. We also have a few new guys going to the Classic that have never been to a National level shoot and are planning to go to several next year. Growth is a regional thing. Some places are growing and others are not. I don't think there is a standard answer as to why either.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Around here, indoors is popular, outdoors not so much. 

Lien2


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*IBO Attendance*

I gathered the numbers off the ibo webpage and graphed them. It's pretty apparent what the major IBO's are doing as a whole, over time. I don't have time to do all the ASA's from the same time period, but all the data is right there on their site for the taking.

I'll agree with the guy that says that shoot attendance is a regional thing. My club had a record year for attendance last year We averaged over a hundred shooters for each of our nine shoots in 2007. So far in 2008, with two shoots to go, we are 60% above 2007's pace!! We have had over 170 shooters at a local monthly match, I think, four times. Our high was 216, and our second best this year is 208. The club is Clinton County Farmers and Sportsman Association. We have the Ohio State IBO championship again for 2009, and we'd love nothing more to crush our current records!

It's unfortunate that I don't have the data for years previous 2002. Hunter Class was formed in 2002, I believe. It would be nice to see how HC affected MBO and MBR! I seem to recall MBO having 500 shooters in it when I started, which was about 2001.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

The national 3ds I have been to this year don't seem to be suffering but locally 3d is on the downslope. Around here the reason is that alot of the serious target shooters are starting to shoot more field and fita and skip the 3d.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

At the recent Texas ASA State Championship shoot, we had a 2 day total of 284 .

And picked up another 30+ new ASA members.


Not too shabby for West Texas, mid July 100+ degrees both days :wink:

And if I remember correctly, every ASA club qualifier had record or near record attendance.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I gathered the numbers off the ibo webpage and graphed them. It's pretty apparent what the major IBO's are doing as a whole, over time. I don't have time to do all the ASA's from the same time period, but all the data is right there on their site for the taking.
> 
> I'll agree with the guy that says that shoot attendance is a regional thing. My club had a record year for attendance last year We averaged over a hundred shooters for each of our nine shoots in 2007. So far in 2008, with two shoots to go, we are 60% above 2007's pace!! We have had over 170 shooters at a local monthly match, I think, four times. Our high was 216, and our second best this year is 208. The club is Clinton County Farmers and Sportsman Association. We have the Ohio State IBO championship again for 2009, and we'd love nothing more to crush our current records!
> 
> It's unfortunate that I don't have the data for years previous 2002. Hunter Class was formed in 2002, I believe. It would be nice to see how HC affected MBO and MBR! I seem to recall MBO having 500 shooters in it when I started, which was about 2001.


That's an interesting graph to say the least. When I was at the ASA in Kentucky I overheard Mike Tyrell talking with someone about attendance. They were hoping for a 5% increase from 2007 and exceeded that. He also said that ASA Texas was bigger than last year. I believe that ASA's numbers show an increase over the last several years. I have not gone to the lengths that you have but I am very confident that ASA is getting stronger.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

outback sports said:


> Several vendors have been talking about this.
> 
> We are courious as to what you think would increase attendance. Here are a few ideas but we want to hear yours!!
> 
> ...


The last thing we need right now is another organization. We see new ones pop up every year and the only thing they have done so far is pull a few disgruntled shooters away from the existing. ASA is doing an outsatnding job of figuring out what the shooters want and adapting to their requirements. Are they perfect? No. But at least they listen and are willing to try new things to see if it helps. Their attendance figures are showing the results too. I think the only thing that we as archers (customers of the organizations) need to do is continue to share our opinions with the organizations and shoot with the ones that most closely match our preferences. As club operators we need to listen to the customers (shooters) and try to do the things that they want to see done instead of just doing what we have always done.


----------



## pete11 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ibo*

I went to the IBO world's last year in Indiana. I was planning on going again this year until they moved it to New York. Even if the price of gas was more reasonable........I wouldn't go. 

I know they have their reasons, but until it becomes more centralized.....meaning geographically.......I'm done.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Not to be "that guy" but New York is just as centralized in World as Indiana is...


----------



## pete11 (Jan 29, 2006)

*???*



Ohio_3Der said:


> Not to be "that guy" but New York is just as centralized in World as Indiana is...


 Well I guess I would consider New York as the Eastern part of the UNITED STATES, but maybe it's changed from when I was in school. 

I understand that it is the "WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP", but the majority of the shooters are from the U.S. If Indiana is as far west as they will go..........that's fine........but I think they could draw more interest if they would at least be willing move it around a little instead of pounding the east.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I just got back from a shoot...I didn't see another person on the course. I heard a group 3 or 4 targets ahead of me and thats it.


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

pete11 said:


> I understand that it is the "WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP", but the majority of the shooters are from the U.S. If Indiana is as far west as they will go..........that's fine........but I think they could draw more interest if they would at least be willing move it around a little instead of pounding the east.


If the majority of the shooters are from the U.S??? then why does it matter if it is in New York or Indiana. The point of the World Championship is to have good shooters come from all over the place. It would be boring in my opinion to have the shoot in the same spot over and over and over again. I am going this year with a bunch of people. I am not saying it wouldnt be nice if they brought it more to the midwest :cow: like to Wisconsin or something but i guess if people wont go more west than indiana that is their own problem and I guess they arent as dedicated as much as others.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Attendance has been on the decline here for a couple years so I wouldn'y put all the blame on gas prices but that factor has really hurt attendance this year ar least around here. Clubs that used to have 125-150 show up are now getting 50 on a good week-end. I know that I have had to limit my shoots to 2 hours away or less and that leaves out a lot of realy decent shoots.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

VeroShooter said:


> The last thing we need right now is another organization. We see new ones pop up every year and the only thing they have done so far is pull a few disgruntled shooters away from the existing. ASA is doing an outsatnding job of figuring out what the shooters want and adapting to their requirements. Are they perfect? No. But at least they listen and are willing to try new things to see if it helps. Their attendance figures are showing the results too. I think the only thing that we as archers (customers of the organizations) need to do is continue to share our opinions with the organizations and shoot with the ones that most closely match our preferences. As club operators we need to listen to the customers (shooters) and try to do the things that they want to see done instead of just doing what we have always done.


Kinda have to agree here. Work with the organization you have and if they don't cooperate, find another. My two cents, the ASA is doing the job. We were allowed to host a Qualifier along with our normal 3D shoot. Outstanding! And quests were allowed to compete and win something. When has the NFAA allowed this? Two events with the same targets and manpower was liked. And ASA state officials and ASA people helped or instructed us throughout.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kinda have to agree here. Work with the organization you have and if they don't cooperate, find another. My two cents, the ASA is doing the job. We were allowed to host a Qualifier along with our normal 3D shoot. Outstanding! And quests were allowed to compete and win something. When has the NFAA allowed this? Two events with the same targets and manpower was liked. And ASA state officials and ASA people helped or instructed us throughout.


We did the same this year and plan on doing it again next year. We are also hoping to host the ASA State Championship in 2010. The beautiful thing is you can have a regular shoot in conjunction with the ASA event so that you don't eliminate people that want to come shoot.


----------



## monroeng (Jul 25, 2008)

slowbowin12 said:


> Just wondering if your tournament attendances have been low. this is my third year in 3d and it looks like about half the shooters it was when I started here in the Lynchburg Va area


I have been in the 3D for 16 years. and i can tell you were i am from, it has hit rock bottom. we are lucky to see 60 shooters, that is for every group. so my wife and i have to travel just to have some one to shoot against.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

SANDBAGGER said:


> DB Needs to send some our way..........................:wink:
> 
> I think there ought to be more team & money shoots. Top 5 teams or shooters with a 45, 25, 15, 10. and 5 split after host club fees of course......


Scott I think that is a great idea but I think that the problem we would have is no one would want to double score at these events. If they could figure out how to keep it honest it would be a good thing. 

We just have way to many "thats close enough" or "come on thats pulling the line" guys around here to even get me think about signing up for a class like that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Attendance has been growing at our club.

It ranges from 70 to mid 90's. We have had 3 shoots with 90+, but just can't seem to break the magical 100 mark. We had 98 one shoot. I hope our last shoot that we can break 100. epsi:


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Texas ASA Federation*



FOBsKILL said:


> At the recent Texas ASA State Championship shoot, we had a 2 day total of 284 .
> 
> And picked up another 30+ new ASA members.
> 
> ...


For the past 3 years our attendance here in North Texas has been on the rise.

The reasons: 

1. We have a great bunch of loyal shooters that come to most or all our qualifiers.

2. We have a Shooter of the Year program that keeps the shooters interested.

3. We have used the 1/2 Known and 1/2 Unknown format for all classes for the last two years. Despite what some diehards say the shooters like it and it brings in new shooters.

4. I am the ASA state director and my wife is my area rep. Tracy and I personally run all the shoots from start to finish. We make sure shooters are in the right class based on their shooting history and ability. I know most shooters but when a new guy comes along, I check them out. We move shooters out of Bow Novice and Open C based on their performance. We chrono all classes except the little kids and traditional. We act as range officials. We enforce the rules and DQ shooters when neccessary. We pay back cash for all adult classes. We bring consistency and order to the shoots. The shooters know what to expect and know what they are going to get at our shoots. 

5. We have an organizational meeting each year. All clubs that are hosting qualifiers or state have a representative at the meeting. We set our schedules respective to each other so we do not step on each others club shoots as well as qualifiers.

In 2006 we had 160 shooters at state
In 2007 we had 197 shooters at state
In 2008 we had 284 shooters at state

In 2006 we averaged 120 shooters per qualifier
In 2007 we averaged 140 shooters per qualifier
In 2008 we averaged 180 shooters per qualifier


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Attendance has been growing at our club.
> 
> It ranges from 70 to mid 90's. We have had 3 shoots with 90+, but just can't seem to break the magical 100 mark. We had 98 one shoot. I hope our last shoot that we can break 100. epsi:


I've heard a lot about your range hear in central Va from theTwin Oaks guys ,gonna have to come and check it out sometime.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Tallcatt said:


> For the past 3 years our attendance here in North Texas has been on the rise.
> 
> The reasons:
> 
> ...


Thats pretty awesome,I think the local club around here has been around 35-40 the last couple shoots,I'm told it use to be around 100.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Slowbow im just coming back into the fold after a 3 year sabatical and must say its way down from what Ive seen . Alot of the top shooters I used to shoot with are nowhere to be found and only half as many total at any of the clubs .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

slowbowin12 said:


> I've heard a lot about your range hear in central Va from theTwin Oaks guys ,gonna have to come and check it out sometime.


We would be glad to have you make the trip.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

The shooters miss seeing me, therefore it just isn't the same!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

kward said:


> The shooters miss seeing me, therefore it just isn't the same!



I KNOW I do! :angel:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> For the past 3 years our attendance here in North Texas has been on the rise.
> 
> The reasons:
> 
> ...



Hey Mike!!
Hey Tracy!!
:rock-on::whoo::whoo:

:wink:


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi. Jimmy.:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> We would be glad to have you make the trip.


You mean you actually want us biys to come down and put the whoopin on you guys again??? I would love to come back but it looks as though it'll have to be next season for me.
Best of luck on your crowd over the next few shoots Sage!

SlowBow. We'll put a caravan together for next year again.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You guys are like brotha's from another mother to me. 

epsi:


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> You mean you actually want us biys to come down and put the whoopin on you guys again??? I would love to come back but it looks as though it'll have to be next season for me.
> Best of luck on your crowd over the next few shoots Sage!
> 
> SlowBow. We'll put a caravan together for next year again.


I'm looking forward to it, hopefully I'll have a bow that want break before I get there. bye bye to my bowtechs:rip:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

slowbowin12 said:


> I'm looking forward to it, hopefully I'll have a bow that want break before I get there. bye bye to my bowtechs:rip:



Now if we can just get Bo Boob to shoot an Elite ... :tongue:

We don't want him getting hurt either.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Now if we can just get Bo Boob to shoot an Elite ... :tongue:
> 
> We don't want him getting hurt either.


I think he's considering that in the future. thats what wanted I but didnt want to wait, especially now that Im pretty much bowless.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sage you sold a great shooting Elite. Man I cant wait to stick something with it .I hope to make it back down again next year also .The rest of this year is booked solid, with work that is .Hope you guys have a great hunting season ,I'll see you agin next year .John


----------

